# Cherry Audio's MS20, worth asking price?



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2021)

Curious on your opinions. Try as a may to get my synths down to 5 main synths, after 2 weeks of trying, it's just not possible. So, I'm eyeing some bargains now. I liked the MS20 Cherry audio did. I've got a few of their synths but seem to only use only the DCO as the other one I got the Gui was just too clunky. I tend to like the sound of their stuff though. 

Anybody got any Cherry audio favorites?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 12, 2021)

They’re all good tbh. Most usable ones for me are the PS20 and Eight Voice (sound wise).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 12, 2021)

And YES are Cherry Audio instruments worth their asking price! July 15 they’ll release the Memorymoog. Maybe wait for that one?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> And YES are Cherry Audio instruments worth their asking price! July 15 they’ll release the Memorymoog. Maybe wait for that one?


Yes, I heard about the Memorymoog. Can't wait for it really. 

How do you think the Cherry audio stuff stacks up against Arturia's emulations?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 12, 2021)

In my opinion they’re on par soundwise. Arturia has the edge in terms of UI albeit the differences aren’t that big.

CA stuff is really good, do not mistake the low price for B-quality.

I am a big Voltage Modular fan as well btw. The Mark Barton modules, PSP modules and the Vult ones are really good.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> In my opinion they’re on par soundwise. Arturia has the edge in terms of UI albeit the differences aren’t that big.
> 
> CA stuff is really good, do not mistake the low price for B-quality.
> 
> I am a big Voltage Modular fan as well btw. The Mark Barton modules, PSP modules and the Vult ones are really good.


Ah yes, thanks for reminding me that I need to install my Voltage Modular. That one has a really clean crisp sound to it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 12, 2021)

Of all modular “eurorack software” I have tried, VM and Reaktor (especially Nanoblocks and Unfiltered Audio modules) have actually turned out to be useful for me. It’s all about sound and workflow


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 12, 2021)

Mark Barton’s Zeroscillator is great for FM. And I also recommend the MRB filter collection. They may still be on sale too. There are some cool sampler modules too, like the JKphobic stuff. Really cool


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 28, 2022)

Love PS20, and the value offered at $19 is supreme. My favourite CA Emu by a stretch.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 29, 2022)

Aplogies for being the dissenter here. IMO, the filter on the CA Emu is not nearly as unruly as it should be. It is way too polite. Nothing against CA... I have all of their synth plugins except for Sine. Arturia's version on the other hand, DID get the filter right. Well, that is just my personal option. I have two hardware versions of the MS20. The software version from Korg is also good.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 29, 2022)

Wes Antczak said:


> Aplogies for being the dissenter here. IMO, the filter on the CA Emu is not nearly as unruly as it should be. It is way too polite. Nothing against CA... I have all of their synth plugins except for Sine. Arturia's version on the other hand, DID get the filter right. Well, that is just my personal option. I have two hardware versions of the MS20. The software version from Korg is also good.


Yes. As I get more familiar with hardware the filter is the make break point of any emulation for me. I did a deep dive into top quality analog filers including my own modular moog emulations and found that a great filter is musical and almost has a deeply emotional response. 

Many emulations have clinical filters but some really do get it right.


----------

